# Teal 16 - Baltimore, MD - Need info



## victoriasboat (Aug 2, 2011)

We just bought a solid, but dirty Teal 16. My daughter is the owner/captain, while I'm the researcher/crew. I believe I've exhausted all the searches of the internet, and have found some nice photos, but we would love to read more about these boats. If anyone has instructions, diagrams, detail photos of rigging, etc, please share them with us. We've started a flickr account to document our adventure.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet!

MFG Boat Company (USA)
1965-

A division of MFG (Molded Fiberglass Corporation), the original contractor for the fiberglass body of the Chevrolet Corvette, based in Ohio, USA. The founder, Robert S. Morrison, apparently never wished to build boats. But when a proposal to build fiberglass hulls for the Lyman Boat company fell through, a Boat division (located at Union City, PA), was formed. The lineup consisted primarily of small powerboats.
SailMFG was the sailboat division first formed when the company bought the Gibbs Boat company in the early 1970's.(At this time located in Lasalle, Michiigan, USA.) Some boats are listed as being built by Anchor Reinforced Plastics which was an earlier division name. The address listing for Anchor Reinforced Plastics was Hazel Park, MI.

Hull Type: Centerboard Dinghy	Rig Type: Fractional Sloop
LOA: 15.42' / 4.70m	LWL: 14.16' / 4.32m
Beam: 5.00' / 1.52m	Listed SA: 122 ft2 / 11.33 m2
Draft (max.) 3.00' / 0.91m	Draft (min.) 0.83' / 0.25m
Disp. 475 lbs./ 215 kgs.	Ballast: 
Designer: Hendricks Bulthuis
Builder: Anchor Reinforced Plastics (USA)
Construct.: FG	Bal. type: 
First Built: 1961	Last Built: # Built: 110
BUILDERS (past & present)

SailMFG - Preserving the Legacy of SailMFG Sailboats
Teal photos listed but no information I guess it's not too different from the 15


----------



## victoriasboat (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Denise. This family project will be lots of fun. I'm getting a kick out of the fact that the boat is the same age as me.


----------

